# Burstner E Box



## junior

Whilst on site the circuit breakers on the main supply line in the motor home (a Burstner T700) refused to stay up, indicating a circuit fault. I disconnected every individual circuit in attempting to find the fault without success. Eventually the only component left connected was the main control, the E box. My previous dealings with the dealers LazyDays gave me no confidence in contacting them coupled with the fact that it's a 300 mile round trip, so I attempted to trace the manufacturers of the E Box. REICH have a unit in this country. They do not import these control boxes but deal primarily in caravan movers. Anyway they seemed very helpful and suggested I send the box to them and they would forward it to Germany and get it tested. They volunteered the information that if I needed a new one they could obtain it but would very likely cost in excess of £500. If I sent it to them they should be able to tell me something in a couple of weeks. That was 5 weeks ago and Im still waiting for news. In the meantime the Burstner sits in the drive.The motorhome was new March 2006 now out of warranty of course but surely a component as expensive as the item seems to be should last much longer than 3 years. Since sending the box away I've learned a little about the sale of goods act and if Im going to be involved in expenditure in excess of £500 it's about time I sit up and take some notice of it. I should perhaps have started with Lazy Days ......... be pleased to have some comments. Got 4 weeks to sort it out before we leave for Portugal Junior


----------



## 120861

If you go on the BBC Watchdog site there is a proforma that you can download which will help you with your problem.
It is the "Faulty goods and the sale of goods Act 1979 (as amended)

It states...When a consumer buys goods from a trader they must be:as described; of a satisfactory quality; and fit for the purpose made known at the time of sale by you or the seller.

This legislation also states that the seller, not the manufacturer, is legally obliged to sort out a problem if the goods do not meet these requirements.

And this is the best bit.... The law also states that you have six years from the date of purchase to claim damages for faulty goods.

At the moment I am going through this process with Tesco's as I bought a £600 laptop 21 moths ago and it's burnt out the mother board.
Hope this helps. Good Luck


----------



## 103346

Junior
recently had a fault on my E box (T680) during atrip to Europe. Contacted Burstner in Germany who advised me to visit a dealer in Luxemburg who could supply a new one. On vivsting the dealer who was very helpful, fitted new control box all worked OK. The engineer commented that he was surprised the original unit, 2005 van, had worked so long. He also said Burstner did not look to repair these units. The new unit I bought has the same facilities and has an additional button on the lower right. Do not know what it is for as it only cancels alerts. Cost of the unit was 385 euros.


----------



## mauriceheather1

*burstner e box*

A friend of mine as a burstner 821 2005 model, He as just had his thired e box fitted.


----------



## ubuntu1

*e-box*

I have a T700 and I am on my second e-box. The dealer was very good and swapped it without question, it would seem to be a common problem.


----------



## CourtJester

*E Box*

Hello Junior
There is a company in Malpas Cheshire that apparently supplies new E Boxes for £500ish or will repair from £300ish. Website below.
Don't know anything about this company but found them on Internet whilst looking for Burstner parts.
Hope this proves useful to someone.
Cheers
PS 
http://www.caravan-parts.org/30260/info.php?p=16&pno=0&pid=1722779&cat=127018&ack=9&search=&sought=


----------



## junior

Thanks to all correspondents for help. I would appear to have gone down the wrong route initially by contacting the manufacturer of the E Box.Its now into the sixth week since I sent the box off but on a promise that the will "get me a box" before nextweek is out! On the subject of sale of goods act I spoke to Lazy Days enquiring what my position is since the warranty has expired but pointing out that in a MH costing close to £50000just over 3 years ago one would not expect a fault of this nature to develop. In didnt expect an invitation to claim from them instead theu told me I would have to pay for a new one the cost of which would be £700....Booked on the ferry to Santander 4th Oct. Not quite reached for the panic button yet but getting a little anxious.


----------

